# Grand Rapids, MI Hunting



## GFS1985 (May 21, 2019)

Hi guys,

Just joined the community and am just getting into the mycological community in general. I'm currently between jobs and would like to do some morel hunting as personal care in the mean time. Would anyone be interested in meeting up and looking for mushrooms? I've only found one morel this season and would like to have more luck. I have a strong biology research background and would love to study them at some point as well. If interested, please DM me with contact information. Thanks!


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

The Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club has a special division devoted to your area. If I'm wrong about this be assured there is a western MI club. It's the best way to learn fast.

I'd offer to take you out but I find most people are late risers and take forever to get in the woods and I'm a bit impatient . I've only met one person on these forums that likes to hunt for 8 to 12 hours straight. 

Wade, I salute you!


----------



## GFS1985 (May 21, 2019)

I sent a message to the MMHC yesterday and am waiting for a reply about membership. How early is early? I don't know if I could do quite that long given family obligations, but don't mind devoting a good chunk of time to it!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

celticcurl said:


> The Michigan Mushroom Hunters Club has a special division devoted to your area. If I'm wrong about this be assured there is a western MI club. It's the best way to learn fast.
> 
> I'd offer to take you out but I find most people are late risers and take forever to get in the woods and I'm a bit impatient . I've only met one person on these forums that likes to hunt for 8 to 12 hours straight.
> 
> Wade, I salute you!


celticcurl, I'm sorry if I'm being too bold but if you're going to be in the UP in the Tahquamenon Falls area, I would be interested and able to participate in an all day hunt with you. My wife and I will be up there all next week and more than anything, I'm just looking to be pointed in the right direction while there. I've hunted morels for 27+ years but not in the UP so I'm trying to avoid wasted efforts in "scouting" areas while there.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

rick said:


> celticcurl, I'm sorry if I'm being too bold but if you're going to be in the UP in the Tahquamenon Falls area, I would be interested and able to participate in an all day hunt with you. My wife and I will be up there all next week and more than anything, I'm just looking to be pointed in the right direction while there. I've hunted morels for 27+ years but not in the UP so I'm trying to avoid wasted efforts in "scouting" areas while there.


Rick

I've never found any in da U.P but I'm going to give it a good shot this year. I'll be at Pictured Rock National Lakeshore camp hosting at 12 mile beach campground for the entire month of June so stop in and say hi if you're there. I probably won't get up there until the 30th because of camper problems. I was going to be there this Saturday but it's not going to happen.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

I like to be out soon after dawn. I really can't commit to anything this year because I volunteered to camp host up at Pictured Rocks this June. But it's fun to think and dream.



GFS1985 said:


> I sent a message to the MMHC yesterday and am waiting for a reply about membership. How early is early? I don't know if I could do quite that long given family obligations, but don't mind devoting a good chunk of time to it!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rick said:


> celticcurl, I'm sorry if I'm being too bold but if you're going to be in the UP in the Tahquamenon Falls area, I would be interested and able to participate in an all day hunt with you. My wife and I will be up there all next week and more than anything, I'm just looking to be pointed in the right direction while there. I've hunted morels for 27+ years but not in the UP so I'm trying to avoid wasted efforts in "scouting" areas while there.


We hunted in the UP its rough 
Check ditches and grassy areas only place we found any at all and we stayed in the same place! Good luck


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

elmgirl said:


> We hunted in the UP its rough
> Check ditches and grassy areas only place we found any at all and we stayed in the same place! Good luck


Thanks Elmgirl. Sound like you are probably referring to yellows/ greys and not the blacks when you mention the ditches and grassy areas. Is that right?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

rick said:


> Thanks Elmgirl. Sound like you are probably referring to yellows/ greys and not the blacks when you mention the ditches and grassy areas. Is that right?


Yep sorry only thing we ever found there besides tons of the beefsteaks


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

No Morels yesterday, spent day scouting new territory.


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

I figured with the weather pattern that this would be a banner year but things have been spotty for me in Kent County. I've been able to scrape up a couple pounds at best. I've gone into LOTS of spots where the conditions are textbook and nothing....


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

At about 4 lbs right now we are changing spots today going to our spot further north set up camp for the night hunt till dark


----------



## Cheryl Nelson (May 25, 2019)

I am totally new to the morel mushroom. Our guests last night identified that we have many growing near our weeping willow tree. I've called & left messages for a few upscale restaurants asking if they would be interested in purchasing any. I've had no return calls yet.
Any input, comments, suggestions will be oh-so appreciated on how to sell these beautiful morels we didn't even realize had value. i.e. how to harvest, how to detect worm infestation and, of course, suggestions on the actual selling of these beauties.
Thanking everyone for their assistance 
We live in the Ortonville, MI area.


----------



## ROusley88 (May 16, 2019)

elmgirl said:


> At about 4 lbs right now we are changing spots today going to our spot further north set up camp for the night hunt till dark


I drove up to the Grand Rapids area from South Whitley, IN. Am I too far south still?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

ROusley88 said:


> I drove up to the Grand Rapids area from South Whitley, IN. Am I too far south still?


Not in my opinion we were in that area and found some we just have a spot farther north that we wanted to check out. Good luck


----------



## Cheryl Nelson (May 25, 2019)

ROusley88 said:


> I drove up to the Grand Rapids area from South Whitley, IN. Am I too far south still?


We are 2-2.5 hours east of Grand Rapids. Halfway between Detroit and Flint


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Cheryl Nelson said:


> I am totally new to the morel mushroom. Our guests last night identified that we have many growing near our weeping willow tree. I've called & left messages for a few upscale restaurants asking if they would be interested in purchasing any. I've had no return calls yet.
> Any input, comments, suggestions will be oh-so appreciated on how to sell these beautiful morels we didn't even realize had value. i.e. how to harvest, how to detect worm infestation and, of course, suggestions on the actual selling of these beauties.
> Thanking everyone for their assistance
> We live in the Ortonville, MI area.


Google


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Cheryl Nelson said:


> I am totally new to the morel mushroom. Our guests last night identified that we have many growing near our weeping willow tree. I've called & left messages for a few upscale restaurants asking if they would be interested in purchasing any. I've had no return calls yet.
> Any input, comments, suggestions will be oh-so appreciated on how to sell these beautiful morels we didn't even realize had value. i.e. how to harvest, how to detect worm infestation and, of course, suggestions on the actual selling of these beauties.
> Thanking everyone for their assistance
> We live in the Ortonville, MI area.


I am willing to pay upwards of 2 dollars per pound depending on the quality. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Cheryl Nelson (May 25, 2019)

Have a good 2-2.5 lbs of morels. I'm also including pics of other mushrooms we've found. Wondering if they have any value ....


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Cheryl Nelson said:


> View attachment 21510
> View attachment 21512
> View attachment 21510
> View attachment 21512
> ...


Hi Cheryl. The value is that mushrooms are delicious and good for you. You should just eat your morels or give them to someone that would enjoy them. Though they are valuable, I don't think that you can just walk into a restaurant and sell them. I'm not 100% on this but I believe that a broker's license is required in order to sell wild edibles to a licensed establishment. Again, I'm not positive on that but you don't have a lot of Morels there either. Just enjoy them!


----------



## Cheryl Nelson (May 25, 2019)

Kbart said:


> Hi Cheryl. The value is that mushrooms are delicious and good for you. You should just eat your morels or give them to someone that would enjoy them. Though they are valuable, I don't think that you can just walk into a restaurant and sell them. I'm not 100% on this but I believe that a broker's license is required in order to sell wild edibles to a licensed establishment. Again, I'm not positive on that but you don't have a lot of Morels there either. Just enjoy them!


I was thinking the same thing. It's one thing to sell some to a few neighbors, but the restaurant would be taking on a huge liability when serving to the public. Did u get an opportunity to view the other pics of mushrooms? I'm just wondering what they are and if they're edible. Really appreciate your assistance!


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Those other mushrooms are outside of my realm. I stick to only a few types and I can't positively ID those.


----------



## Cheryl Nelson (May 25, 2019)

Thanks for all your input


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Kbart said:


> Hi Cheryl. The value is that mushrooms are delicious and good for you. You should just eat your morels or give them to someone that would enjoy them. Though they are valuable, I don't think that you can just walk into a restaurant and sell them. I'm not 100% on this but I believe that a broker's license is required in order to sell wild edibles to a licensed establishment. Again, I'm not positive on that but you don't have a lot of Morels there either. Just enjoy them!


There is a post on the Wisconsin boards, with a link, that addresses this very issue. And yes, you DO need a broker's license. Plus, you need multiple tens of pounds to really do any business. If you're going to sell, it's best to have the details ironed out in advance. Do they want them fresh or dried. Size? Delivery and payment? 

I'm in NE Ohio and I know some guys in the restaurant biz that I could sell morels to, but I've never found enough of them. So, I keep them for myself!


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

rick said:


> celticcurl, I'm sorry if I'm being too bold but if you're going to be in the UP in the Tahquamenon Falls area, I would be interested and able to participate in an all day hunt with you. My wife and I will be up there all next week and more than anything, I'm just looking to be pointed in the right direction while there. I've hunted morels for 27+ years but not in the UP so I'm trying to avoid wasted efforts in "scouting" areas while there.


I have visited the area but never hunted it. On my visit I did see Ash trees.
Unfortunately I have no more Intel. than that. Good luck my friend


----------



## mmh (Apr 21, 2013)

Cheryl Nelson said:


> View attachment 21510
> View attachment 21512
> View attachment 21510
> View attachment 21512
> ...


I believe that anyone has to go through a class in order to be certified to sell mushrooms whatever type they may be. You could probably find a restaurant that would buy them at the back door but unless you and the buyer are positive that they are edible you may open yourself and the restaurant to liability


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

You must be certified to sell mushrooms legally. You can take the class in the fall and in the Spring.


----------

